# How is your bag organized?



## MonicaBH (Feb 16, 2011)

What all do you have in your camera bags, and how do you have it arranged?

I'd like this to be a picture thread if at all possible.  I'm trying to determine the best setup for my stuff and hope to get some inspiration from the rest of you.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2011)

3 bodies, 6 lenses, strobe light radio receivers, and other stuff. The flash units, radio triggers, paperwork, etc are in their own shoulder bag.


----------



## ghache (Feb 16, 2011)

Gripped d7000 with all the crap that came wiht it (charger, caps)
d7000 batteries
nikon 24-70 2.8
Nikon FE with nikon 50mm 1.8
2 Sb-600
3 vivitar 285hv
1 Sekonic flash meeter.
2 Radio transmitter
6 Radio receiver
2 gray card
1 small + 1 large aurora bounce card
1 aurora mini/max
2 strap.
1 hand strap
2 AAA Battery chargers
CR2 batteries for my triggers.
about 20 eneloop flash batteries.
and some other small crap (tripod plates and stand studs, screw drivers, ratchet, optical triggers, cold shoes, vivitard 285hv hot shoe replacement and some other ****)

ill receive my tokina 12-24 F4 friday, i am not sure if its going to fit

i have a lowepro 350 AW

I also have a 5-6 feet long hard case bag with wheels that i fit all my strobes, softboxes, bunch of stands, snoots, bardoors gels kit, extention cords, umbrellas, plug outlet, tool box, 
I also have a bag that came with my background stands, vertical pole and some more studio stuff

Basicly i have bags and cases to move all my studio gear where i want to lol


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2011)

Ummm... you'll have to narrow that down a bit.  Shoulder-bag, back-pack or hard-case?


----------



## Bram (Feb 16, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Ummm... you'll have to narrow that down a bit.  Shoulder-bag, back-pack or hard-case?



All of the above, please?!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 16, 2011)

in my DAILY carry bag...
D1x with 50 1.8 mounted.
18-70
55-200 VR
SB-600
QRay PZ1
cactus trigger and receiver
3 spare cam batteries
2 rechargers for the flash batteries
rocket blower
2 extra CF cards
couple filters (CP and ND)


----------



## cnutco (Feb 16, 2011)

Tamrac Expedition 5

Nikon D300 Gripped
Nikon D90 Gripped 
Nikon 50mm F1.8D AF
Nikon 17-55mm F2.8 G ED
Nikon 24-70mm F2.8 G ED
Nikon 70-200mm F2.8 G ED VR II
SB-600
SB-900
PocketWizards 

Bag weights almost 25lbs as it sits.  My next bag will be a Think Tank...

(Taken with BB Torch)


----------



## ghache (Feb 16, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Tramrac Expedition 5
> 
> Nikon D300 Gripped
> Nikon D90 Gripped
> ...


 

you are well equiped sir....


----------



## Overread (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we go (sorry for the quality photobucket has killed some of it





And there we have it - mostly all labeled out but for reference:

Main compartment - Sigma 1.4TC, Canon 580EX2 speedlite flash; Sigma 70mm macro, Canon 18-55mm; Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2, Canon 400D; Sigma 150mm macro; Canon 65mm macro; Canon 1.4TC

Secondary compartments hold batteries, memory cards, lumiquest softbox and some other odd stuff. I also have a fair few other items that get added into the bag as and when needed (eg canon twinflash, flash support brackets, 2*teleconverters; reflector; wireless flash trigger; cleaning kit; polarizers; etc..


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Feb 16, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Tramrac Expedition 5
> 
> Nikon D300 Gripped
> Nikon D90 Gripped
> ...



Well, you have about everything that a photographer could want.... Very nice setup.


----------



## bluetibby1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cnutco, what kinda of bag is that? Does it have a place for a laptop or anything?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's mine:




Domke F2 by J E, on Flickr

Body is a Canon 1N RS.

Lenses inside are:
70-200mm f/4 L
135mm f/2.8 Soft Focus (under the diffuser & cloth)
100mm f/2.8 Macro
50mm f/1.4 & 85mm f/1.8 (in the same pocket)
18-55mm Kit lens (modified to EF mount)
Lensbaby Muse with plastic optic.

The filters are:
092 (IR)
093 (IR)
CPL
6pt. star
(All B+W, 67mm)

Not seen is a 580EX II, 10-15 rolls of film, batteries, cords, manuals/cheat sheets, WhiBal card, step up/down rings, digital voice recorder (for taking notes - I find it more convenient than writing it down), small notebook with pen and marker (in case the voice recorder is dead), wireless triggers, and a small flashlight.


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 16, 2011)

This is one of the bags I use, it's a little cramped, but for a backpack its comfortable. It's actually a Canon Bag. (sorry for the crap pic, phone has a blah Camera)


----------



## cnutco (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Now I just need more knowledge...




bluetibby1 said:


> Cnutco, what kinda of bag is that? Does it have a place for a laptop or anything?



The bag is Tramrac Expedition 5. 

And yes, it should hold about a 15" laptop.  I will add a pic of that for you tomorrow.  Mostly, because I have never tried to put it in there...

We will see.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 16, 2011)

*Sunday Go To Meeting bag*​ 



 



*Ready For Prime Time bag*​ 


 



I can velcro the 12-24mm f/4 to the Slingshot bag with a Lowepro S&F lens case, but have to shoulder the 300mm f/4 in its case if I carry it along.​


----------



## cnutco (Feb 17, 2011)

kundalini said:


> *Sunday Go To Meeting bag*​
> I can velcro the 12-24mm f/4 to the Slingshot bag with a Lowepro S&F lens case, but have to shoulder the 300mm f/4 in its case if I carry it along.​



Very NICE indeed!!!  But, why do you keep the grip off of the D700?

I looked at a D700 two days ago... I will have to continue to wait though.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 17, 2011)

Organized? 

It's not.

I do however carry more than I will ever need...... or know how to use.

I have a lowepro Compuday pack, I have room for my body and four lenses... )Nikon D7000, 18-105AF-s, 50mm 1.8 AF, 28mm 2.8 AI, and 135mm 2.8 AI)... rocket bulb air blower thingy, assorted filters for all lenses (ND, CP, closeup and UV), SB-600 speedlight, radio trigger, battery charger, manuals, a slew of batteries, micro fiber cloth, a point and shoot with Hi-Speed video, a bottle of tums, a bottle of aspirin, 3 granola bars, a bottle of water....and the computer pouch nicely fits a 42" collapsable 5-in-1 reflector.

Best part is my bag just looks like a backpack, not a camera bag. I'm less likely to have to deal with thugs and other unsavory types. Not immune mind you, just less likely.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 17, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Organized?
> Best part is my bag just looks like a backpack, not a camera bag. I'm less likely to have to deal with thugs and other unsavory types. Not immune mind you, just less likely.



Very true, but along with the fast glass I carry, I carry something that throws faster lead!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 17, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Organized?
> ...



  you and me both. But that isn't in my bag. I prefer to have it a bit more accessible than that. And like you, 900fps is faster than any glass I have in the bag.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2011)

MonicaBH said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm... you'll have to narrow that down a bit. Shoulder-bag, back-pack or hard-case?
> ...


 
I'll see what I can do this evening!


----------



## cfusionpm (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to pick up a large carrying case because I always have to shuffle things around between bags and setups.


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a great thread but all it has done for me is make me want to buy more gear.

Thanx for the posts.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2011)

Main Bag; L-R: Nikkor 60mm f2.8D.  Underneath is a 50mm 1.4 and a 35mm f2.  Next, gripped D700 with mounted Nikkor 24-70 f2.8.  Next, 16-35 f4, and SB 800.  Bottom right is a Nikkor 70-200 f2.8





This is my back-up bag; L-R:  Nikkor 70-300. beolow, SB600 (missing), Gripped D300 (missing) and Nikon F5.  In the upper compartment of the bag are a large selection of gel filters & holders, a couple of collapsible reflectors, "rain coat", a few pounds of 'AA' batteries, and a compact reflector umbrella and clamp.





Hard-case with Mamiya 645 AFD, lenses, etc.


----------



## usayit (Feb 17, 2011)

You guys should just try to head out the door with camera + 1 lens... leave the bulk at home... and just enjoy shooting sometime.  Very liberating.



I can't stand backpacks.. I can open up my Pelican roller faster than get into a backpack.  Shoulder bags are great.  The Lowepro sling shot like Kundalini's was probably the best compromise I've had even though I sold it later due to lack of use.  

My frequent use shoulder bag has three compartments.    Center = Camera + 1 lens.  An additional lens on each of the two compartments.  Its that simple.


----------



## waynegz1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's mine. Think Tank Retrospective 20
(Taken with an iPhone 4)





D300 gripped with 85 1.8D attached facing down
70-200 2.8 on left side
50mm 1.8D right side with an SB600 in right pocket

Zipper pocket (blue zipper) 
1TB Western Digital HD
Extra lens caps

Front pocket: 
Think Tank Cable Mgmt 20 filled with 
    - Paul c Buff CyberSync CST CSRB x2
    - 10 Sanyo Eneloop Batteries 
    - various cables 
Eneloop battery charger 
Rocket blower
Black Rapid RS5

Still have room for another couple of lenses. When that happens I attach a Think Tank Lightning Fast on the side to hold my flash.


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 17, 2011)

Well can't take a picture because my bag doesn't open horizontally (and stuff is stacked on top of each other). But I'll explain it to the best of my ability.

Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home
Open flap and in the middle is my 7D with 24-105mm connected to it in the center on top. To the right on top is 430EX II flash in the case. Underneath are the hoods for both my main lenses, card reader, shoulder strap, charger. On the left are my 70-200 and 50mm (the telephoto is too long to fit on only top or bottom...so I don't even have the partition on that side). In the front pocket is all manner of extra straps, batteries, cards, manuals, etc...


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything fits...got room to grow. Hopefully a sigma 70-200 2.8, and a new body. 
Bag fits my lifestyle.
I'm 16 and often alone while on shoots and I happen to have a tripod on my back. Not very discreet. 
My pocket knife isnt great, but I know that its legal and if I needed to, that things pretty pointy. 
I would carry something a little bigger,but I feel if I was caught tresspassing on a photo mission cops would search my bag, and a switchblade inside wouldn't go over well.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Dayum dude you're 16? You got quite a bit of gear man, good on ya.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> I would carry something a little bigger,but I feel if I was caught tresspassing on a photo mission cops would search my bag, and a switchblade inside wouldn't go over well.


 Since you live in Massachusetts, I would expect quite a lot to not go over well if they found it in your bag.  In Texas, I think a 5 1/2" blade is the most you can legally carry (most states are much shorter).  That said, I don't carry big knives unless I'm out in the woods - and there, I pretty much only use them for chopping stuff.  If I expect to need one, I usually pack my KA-BAR.  I do keep a knife/multitool in my camera bag though, in case I have to cut something.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is mine...I also have a back up T1i body. I typically don't take that in the backpack though. I have a large Tamrac shoulder bag incase I do an event like a wedding. That would be organized to hold both bodies.




Bag by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr

I also have a 21" ratractable police grade steel baton that retracts to about 8 inches. I carry this mainly just for stray animals or whatnot. It can handle a person with ease though, unless they have a gun. If someone comes up to me with a gun and says "give me all your sh*t". I am going to give it to them and go home to my family to live another day. This isn't dirty harry or the OK Corral, like you are going to do a quick draw from your holster as someone is about to cap you.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> This isn't dirty harry or the OK Corral, like you are going to do a quick draw from your holster as someone is about to cap you.


 
I'm assuming this is an insult geared towards those of us who carry a gun for protection.

So I assume that when you are confronted by someone with a baton that demands all your ****. youre going to pull some major Bruce lee ****, and kick their ass, right?:lmao:


I dont question those folks who DON"T practice their Constitutional right to bear arms, don't belittle me because I do.  Besides, you will only default to your level of training.  I've trained hard with my choice of protection..... have you with yours?  If you aren't trained how to use that stick of yours, the most likely scenario is that your friendly neighborhood assailant will take it away from you and shove it where the sun don't shine.

That's as far as I will derail this thread. I'm just tired of the passive agressive bull**** surrounding those who stand by their 2nd amendment right.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Good call by Straw. If it is your right to use firearms do it for protection purposes only, if you're like me here up north, in Canada. I don't have much of a choice, I can carry a gun but a license will need to be had and tests will need to be done. For that money I would rather buy myself a D700 fresh off the shelf.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I dont question those folks who DON"T practice their Constitutional right to bear arms, don't belittle me because I do. Besides, you will only default to your level of training. I've trained hard with my choice of protection..... have you with yours? If you aren't trained how to use that stick of yours, the most likely scenario is that your friendly neighborhood assailant will take it away from you and shove it where the sun don't shine.



I have a gift of the gab when it comes to stressful situations.  I have been in some _very dodgy_ situations many times in my life, but have yet felt the need for a side arm.  I don't care if you carry one or not, but this has been MY experience.  Aren't we talking about 'What in your bag" sorta thing?  I think the intent was photographic content.  I usually carry a flask of tequila..... did I mention it?  No.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

My intention wasn't to piss anyone off. It's a simple fact that there are essential things I carry with me that I consider to be part of my "gear" like anyone else. I happened to mention it, and happened to get **** on over it.

My apologies to anyone who got their hanes in a knot (mainly me). This will be my last participation in this thread. Carry on. :hug::


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

I stuff the camera between the diapers, the wipes, and the spare clothing for scratch and dent protection.  Everything else gets put in the side pocket (not the side pocket dedicated to goldfish crackers and dried fruit treats).  I carry the sippy cups on the outside pockets, because I assume condensation is a bad thing for cameras.  The revolver goes in the false bottom with the teething toys.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> This will be my last participation in this thread. Carry on. :hug::


 
Awwww. don't go away mad.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm assuming this is an insult geared towards those of us who carry a gun for protection.
> 
> So I assume that when you are confronted by someone with a baton that demands all your ****. youre going to pull some major Bruce lee ****, and kick their ass, right?:lmao:
> 
> ...


 
You know what they say about ASSUMING things right? It was meant towards people who think that a gun automatically makes you invincible. I have nothing against people who want to carry, and there may be times that it is useful. I just think its silly in this situation. The only way someone is going to take my bag is if they have a gun. By the time I realize they HAVE a gun, its most likely already in my face, so whats the point in having that gun? Its a false sense of security. Your odds are better to just haul ass. And a baton against a person without a gun is very easily managed, it doesn't have to be "bruce lee". Thats not the same as when someone has a gun in your face.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> My intention wasn't to piss anyone off. It's a simple fact that there are essential things I carry with me that I consider to be part of my "gear" like anyone else. I happened to mention it, and happened to get **** on over it.
> 
> My apologies to anyone who got their hanes in a knot (mainly me). This will be my last participation in this thread. Carry on. :hug::


 
:lmao: relax. I don't think anyone was seriously giving you **** about it. You certainly didn't piss me off ( And I doubt Kundalini really was ticked, I think he has a thicker skin than that. ), and what I had said was said somewhat in a kidding manner. I don't think anyone really has their panties in a bunch.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my last participation in this thread. Carry on. :hug::
> ...


 Tie in to the 80's thread! 

*Starts singing**

Girl don't go away mad.....girl....just go away.....


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

~Stella~ said:


> I stuff the camera between the diapers, the wipes, and the spare clothing for scratch and dent protection. Everything else gets put in the side pocket (not the side pocket dedicated to goldfish crackers and dried fruit treats). I carry the sippy cups on the outside pockets, because I assume condensation is a bad thing for cameras. The revolver goes in the false bottom with the teething toys.




Nice, nothing helps sensetive gums like GSR.


----------



## Joves (Feb 18, 2011)

Well you all are far to organized. My gear goes in my Camelbk BFM and my tripod or monopod gets trapped to the outside. I also carry food, magnesium firestarter, knife, sidearm and a space blanket. When Im out shooting it is in the back country so, Im prepared. Being in Az I think about 90+% of us carry firearms so we are alll pretty even. 
In the time i have been out in the woods palying around I have had to shoot two rabid skunk and one rabid badger. Id rather have my firearm and not need it than not have it and need it.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joves said:


> Well you all are far to organized. My gear goes in my Camelbk BFM and my tripod or monopod gets trapped to the outside. I also carry food, magnesium firestarter, knife, sidearm and a space blanket. When Im out shooting it is in the back country so, Im prepared. Being in Az I think about 90+% of us carry firearms so we are alll pretty even.
> In the time i have been out in the woods palying around I have had to shoot two rabid skunk and one rabid badger. Id rather have my firearm and not need it than not have it and need it.


 
 You had to shoot a rabid skunk? Seriously...a skunk? You couldn't just run away from it? I mean, its not a cheetah. :lmao:


----------



## Joves (Feb 18, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Joves said:
> 
> 
> > Well you all are far to organized. My gear goes in my Camelbk BFM and my tripod or monopod gets trapped to the outside. I also carry food, magnesium firestarter, knife, sidearm and a space blanket. When Im out shooting it is in the back country so, Im prepared. Being in Az I think about 90+% of us carry firearms so we are alll pretty even.
> ...



You do realize the rabid animals need to be killed so they dont spread it? They dont even have to bite another animal to spread it they die and, then say a coyote, bobcat, badger or, puma eats it then they get infected. The worst part is covering it so no other animal can get to it.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 18, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> > I would carry something a little bigger,but I feel if I was caught tresspassing on a photo mission cops would search my bag, and a switchblade inside wouldn't go over well.
> ...


Lucky. I think its 1 1/2 or something pretty small here....All I know is that even though my pocket knife is small, I wont go down without a fight. 



Bram said:


> Dayum dude you're 16? You got quite a bit of gear man, good on ya.


Yeah, work alot at a grocery store. I think its around 3 thousand total, but some of it was gifts for birthdays and Christmas.
I'm proud of my arsenal, especially because i'm on the younger side and pay for most of it. 
It felt awesome to hand the lady at the cash-register 480 hard earned dollars for my tamron 17-50 2.8


----------



## cnutco (Mar 9, 2011)

No more photos of bag setups?

I want to see some Think Tank rollers posted up!!!  Anybody?


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is totally not organised but I have a Lowepro something (donated by a friend hence I don't know what it is...).
It contains my 2 bodies, one either end of the main compartment. My lens all stand on their ends in the side bits and my flashgun lays in the middle.

The pocket on the front of the bag contains a barrelful of films and some filters.

I'll get a picture soon...


----------



## cnutco (Oct 5, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Thanks guys!  Now I just need more knowledge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot to post up... The "5" does not hold a laptop, atleast not a 15".  I now have the Tramrac Expedition 7, and it will hold a 15" laptop if you care to.


----------



## enzodm (Oct 5, 2011)

Some disorganized, beginner's bag  : never sufficient.
Actually, after the last upgrades I feel constricted. I have a small bag that was ok for moving with my 1000D+ one lens, plus the one you see - Tamrac something - that accomodates a body with lens + a couple of small lenses. My new 60D does not fit inside the first bag, but fortunately fits in the Tamrac: camera with 18-55, 55-250IS on left, and not visible, a prime on right (often an old Rikenon 55/1.4). But I also recently bought a second-hand Sigma 50-150/2.8, which here is in the rectangular bag, since is too large to be put in the main bag. Hoods are together with their lenses. Pockets host a polarizer, remote command, an extra SD, sometimes an extension ring for occasional macro. Back flat pocket has a DoF table for some length (printed from DOFMaster) and the quick camera guide (both not much used).

I have also another very old bag filled with old manual lenses, but it is too disorganized to be shown in public 

Sooner or later I will buy something larger , because the flash is outside as well as some other things.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2011)

Any suggestions will be appreciated - I've got to get a decent airlines accepted carry-on roller that will hold:

Gripped D7000
quite large Nikon 24-70
very large Nikon 70-200
Tokina 11-16
3 flashes
pocketwizards
polarizer/filters/batteries


----------

